# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Где заказать SMS-рассылки?

## Сергей Петров

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию или фирму в которой можно заказать эффективную СМС рассылку.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

СМС рассылку надо заказывать в проверенных сайтах с хорошими отзывами и рекомендациями.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Могу вам посоветовать обратить внимание на интернет сайт https://eurosms.by на котором вы сможете заказать СМС рассылку по приемлемой цене. Мы сами пользуемся услугой по рассылке СМС так как с помощью рассылки СМС мы можем наладить мгновенный контакт со своими клиентами и увеличить продажи и спрос на услуги.

----------

